# new competition for DISH HD in puerto rico



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

Now, Direc tv in PR, was offered a new HD service, the service cost $19.99 including a black HD/DVR box and theses channel:
Directv showcase HD
HD theater
ESPN
ESPN2
TNT
SHO
STARZ!
for 2009: USA
but in the EPG listing theses other channel:
TBS
Discovery HD


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

How many channels can ya'll get from E* and Which ones?


----------



## crivera66 (May 13, 2008)

As of now with a PR address:

HD Theater
ESPN
HDNet Movies
HDNet
TNT
SCIFI
USA
5 PPV
HBO (with HBO Pkg)
Showtime ( with SHO pkg)


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

dbspr said:


> Now, Direc tv in PR, was offered a new HD service, the service cost $19.99 including a black HD/DVR box and theses channel:
> Directv showcase HD
> HD theater
> ESPN
> ...


too much money!


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

crivera66 said:


> As of now with a PR address:
> 
> HD Theater
> ESPN
> ...


There are seven more uplinked reported by JohnH:.
ADD 9428 TMP20 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9430 TMP21 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9445 TMP22 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9447 TMP23 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9448 TMP24 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9474 TMP25 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9475 TMP26 MPEG4 HD Tp 17 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE


----------



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

neljtorres said:


> There are seven more uplinked reported by JohnH:.
> ADD 9428 TMP20 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
> 
> ADD 9430 TMP21 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
> ...


theses are repeat from HDNET, HDNET MOVIE, HD Theater, USA, SCI-FI, ect.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

DTHguy said:


> theses are repeat from HDNET, HDNET MOVIE, HD Theater, USA, SCI-FI, ect.


These are NOT repeats. They should be new HD we will get, well, soon.

More HD is going to 110 as it's beam covers AK, HI and PR.


----------



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

wao, is a good news, but what is???, the problem is, i have several duplicate channel for example, i have 2 or 3 of HDNET + the remap of 395. i like to add HBO latino, HBO2, Cinemax, Starz, and other basic channel. at least Weather channel and QVC.


----------



## luisorlando (Jun 19, 2003)

Its too expensive for just a few channels, I believe if you add an extra dish you can get 61.5 an activate the essential pkg for $10 via the dish website.


----------



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

for january 2009:
USA
HBO
Cinemax
ABC
CBS
NBC
FOX
and may be, more from discovery and Fox sport en español.


----------



## poncedish (Nov 11, 2007)

DirecTV (PR) is not even close to compete with dish's lineup (all including SD and HD), too many spanish channels!!


----------



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

poncedish said:


> DirecTV (PR) is not even close to compete with dish's lineup (all including SD and HD), too many spanish channels!!


THANKS to spanish channels!!!!, more than any other cable provider in puerto rico, in quality.


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

And an additional $10 for the DVR function.. So actually is $30/month fir DTV-PR. BUt the this shows the commitment to offer a better lineup in addition to the Cable Companies.

For $40 I converted my 2-211 HD Receivers to DVR's, I also have a 622. I was lucky enough to get the Full HD lineup.


----------



## luisorlando (Jun 19, 2003)

Tom_P said:


> And an additional $10 for the DVR function.. So actually is $30/month fir DTV-PR. BUt the this shows the commitment to offer a better lineup in addition to the Cable Companies.
> 
> For $40 I converted my 2-211 HD Receivers to DVR's, I also have a 622. I was lucky enough to get the Full HD lineup.


If you have full hd lineup you have a dish pointed to 61, what is the dish size? The 211 works as good as a 510 or 622? How many hours of recording time?

If Dtv-PR is going to have nationals in hd, that's the only advantage over Dish.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

With a six footer! should work okay!

I did something to get Hd did a switch to get HD for free receivers. And change my 211 to a dvr works great for 40.00!


----------



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

Tom_P said:


> And an additional $10 for the DVR function.. So actually is $30/month fir DTV-PR. BUt the this shows the commitment to offer a better lineup in addition to the Cable Companies.
> 
> For $40 I converted my 2-211 HD Receivers to DVR's, I also have a 622. I was lucky enough to get the Full HD lineup.


the price is:
DVR $9.99
DVR/HD $19.99
basic1 26.99
basic2 36.99
basic3 41.99 (have more add channel than the 2)
network from aguadilla and Saint Thomas $5.00 from any basic.

i have DISH too, but only the HD pack + all HBO/STARZ/SHO. and i am planning to drop SHO, if showtime does not have premiere in 2009.


----------

